# Long Stabilizer for 3-D



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Its all about managing the best pin float for the longest period of time. Alot of trial and error but once you get it right its awsome!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Different lengths + diffrrent weights = diferent float patterns...one can usually maintain the same balance short and heavy as long and light the difference mainly in the the 2 is in the weight...the heavier you go the more fatigued you will be after 10-20 shots which will vary from shooter..


----------



## Bullseyenail (Nov 12, 2010)

Ya, great question, I am getting a new Hoyt Pro Comp Elite xl and plan on shooting mainly 3D. I can't figure out what Doinker stabilizers to use? I am thinking a 27" or 30" but else do I need? Is there a Doinker rep on here that can answer? I would prefer the carbon ones but any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it correct to say wt of the stabilizer slows pin float ?


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Hardtimes said:


> Is it correct to say wt of the stabilizer slows pin float ?


 Weight applied to the stabilizer changes pin float...........it all depends on the settup. It can slow it or it can make it erratic.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

All about leverage. the farther you get the weight away from the bow riser where the motion originates from. The bar/weight being farther away from the riser makes it harder to for the bow to move around. Like the others said there is no majic formula for weights and lengths.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Just admit it guys, we do it cause it looks cool! LOL
I just made the change to longer bars myself a month or so ago. I have to admit the difference is amazing. I won't say my accuracy has improved dramatically, but my aim is "quite" now. My float is much smoother and steadier. At that can only lead to a more relaxed shot execution. It's not about balancing the bow, it's about improving the float!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My favorite yardage to shoot at has always been 40 yds, for years I shot 5 arrows at a time at one spot and it was cool to actually shoot a decent group. Once or twice a week I might bang a arrow from behind and occasionally i might tear one up, maybe 1 a month. Now I shoot a target bow with full stabs and group tuned arrows and a hinge and a 4x scope and I shoot 1 arrow at a small golf ball sized spot. I can't shoot groups at 40 yds anymore because it gets expensive. Yes the stabs help along with hours of practice and everything else.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for all the great info . I'm going long and work at getting the correct set up.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Once you start shooting a full stab bow you won't want to go back to a short hunting bow setup, I shoot my hunting bow just enough to make sure it is shooting good and then I go right back to my target bow. I love the extra weight and the solid feel and once you put in the time and see the advantage of a full setup it is hard to impossible to go back.

I am hard headed and haven't made the financial commitment to getting a set of b-stingers but if you have the money it is the set to get.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a 27" B Stinger with 4 oz of weight and a side bar with 8 oz on it. The size and weight is all persanal prefferance and different witheach bow. It slow the movement of the pin down. For 3d you aso have to consider length of the stabilizer with how much will wind effect it that's why you don't see alot of stabs past 30" like the indoor shooters.


----------



## justinm82 (Feb 18, 2012)

I got mine just to lean on waiting to shoot, hahaha.


----------



## Bullseyenail (Nov 12, 2010)

Is there really a difference between a Doinker or B-Stinger or any other high end stab? They all seem to be the same price. I need some advice for a Hoyt Pro comp elite XL (new one) for stab set up! 3d and target... Any advice would be great!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Bullseyenail said:


> Is there really a difference between a Doinker or B-Stinger or any other high end stab? They all seem to be the same price. I need some advice for a Hoyt Pro comp elite XL (new one) for stab set up! 3d and target... Any advice would be great!


Get a set of high quality carbon. High modulus carbon rods are nice and stiff which is what you want. I use bernies stabilizers they work great and are a little cheaper than others. Look nice too. Shrewd,Dead Center,Doinker and B-stinger all have great products just how much you want to spend and the look you want. Look at the price of weights to!!! they can suprise you.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Bullseyenail said:


> Ya, great question, I am getting a new Hoyt Pro Comp Elite xl and plan on shooting mainly 3D. I can't figure out what Doinker stabilizers to use? I am thinking a 27" or 30" but else do I need? Is there a Doinker rep on here that can answer? I would prefer the carbon ones but any suggestions would be great.


Check out the 30" PHM30 Platinum, the FDS30 Fatty or the EDS31 Elite. While you are at it pick up either a Platinum v bar and/or an offset mount for your side bar(s). All great stabilizers and give you a wide arrange of price and ability to stack weight. You won't find better service. 

Check out the 2013 product catalog here:
http://www.doinker.com

DOINK ON!


----------



## -Hondo- (Jan 20, 2013)

schmel_me said:


> All about leverage. the farther you get the weight away from the bow riser where the motion originates from. The bar/weight being farther away from the riser makes it harder to for the bow to move around. Like the others said there is no majic formula for weights and lengths.


It's a physics problem. Longer stab = greater moment of inertia = more difficult to generate rotational movement

Nail on the head though


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ohiobullseye said:


> I use a 27" B Stinger with 4 oz of weight and a side bar with 8 oz on it. The size and weight is all persanal prefferance and different witheach bow. It slow the movement of the pin down. For 3d you aso have to consider length of the stabilizer with how much will wind effect it that's why you don't see alot of stabs past 30" like the indoor shooters.


Your right...every shooter will like or need different weight and different length rods may work better for each person. Different bows need different weight. And the location also dictates what you need. 

The Katera XL I shot for target had a different need then the Vantage Elite I shoot now. On a 33" B-Stinger I ran 3-4 oz on the Katera...3 worked best if I wasn't shooting a ton. With the same bar on my Vantage I have 6 oz now and am going to need more I think. But I am out of weight at the moment and forgot to order more when I ordered my vanes a couple weeks ago. :doh: the 12" side rod has 18 oz. that worked great on the Katera...but it is only enough till I place that weight order. 

As for the length of the bar....you don't see a ton of longer bars because the avg 3D shooter doesn't understand stabs. They are afraid of a longer bar. There is no more wind on a 3D course then there is on a field or FITA range...lots more arrows are also shot there and you aren't going to find many shooters with a bar shorter then 30". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> As for the length of the bar....you don't see a ton of longer bars because the avg 3D shooter doesn't understand stabs. They are afraid of a longer bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm.... assuming we're talking about open class shooters and above, I think that's a dangerous generalization. 

Personally, I would say that you don't see many bars past 30" because of the bows that are commonly chosen for 3d (not saying that I endorse those choices). But, compared to a "spotties" common choices.....They tend to be faster (more reflexed....and often designed with higher letoffs and more aggressive draw cycles), they tend to be lighter and they tend to be shorter. IMO and experience, those things don't tend to mix well with 36" mains....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Hmmm.... assuming we're talking about open class shooters and above, I think that's a dangerous generalization.
> 
> Personally, I would say that you don't see many bars past 30" because of the bows that are commonly chosen for 3d (not saying that I endorse those choices). But, compared to a "spotties" common choices.....They tend to be faster (more reflexed....and often designed with higher letoffs and more aggressive draw cycles), they tend to be lighter and they tend to be shorter. IMO and experience, those things don't tend to mix well with 36" mains....


True...but I am also throwing out most of those shooters....or maybe I should say those are the guys I am referring to. :wink: The vast majority of the better shooters in Open classes are not shooting shorter bows. They shoot Supra's and Dominators....C4s and A7s....CEs and VEs....they aren't speed junkies. But those bows all give PLENTY of speed.

Guys shooting 33-36" bows and some shooting longer bows with 18-27" bars with 1-4 oz of weight and very little weight on their side rods are the ones I am referring to. 

Look at the guys bows in the Pro Class and in Open A and Open B and doing well. The vast MAJORITY of their setups are very similar to the setups being shot indoors, FITA and in field...just different arrows.

I can get 280 fps from my VE at 27.75" on 59.5 lbs with a 350ish grain arrow......the Katera XL I shot for target that I described the stab setup for earlier I was shooting a 33" bar. I shot that length bar because it was better then the 27", 28" and 30" bar I tried....I wish I hadn't traded my buddy my 35" bar :wink:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Basically agreed....

I'm one of the guys that doesn't like a lot on a main rod though....

The last couple years I've been shooting 30-32" rods on various bows. I've briefly had as much as 8 oz on them while running higher than normal holding weights. But I've run as little as 1 oz too. The vast majority of my time is spent with 3-5 oz on the main and 11-14 oz on the side rod. 

I took this pic after a rework while shifting focus from indoor to outdoor a couple weeks ago. I've always shot my best where my bow rocks back....and this change has me wondering why I shot front heavy all winter. It's settles fast, is rock solid and pounding. Right now I'm going back and forth between 2.5-3 oz on the 30" main and 14-15 on the 12" back. I want a 15" to play with so I can have the same leverage to the back but get it a little lower.










Mass weight is 8.3#, holding weight is 19.5# .... and my coach/stepdad would probably caution that my bow is too heavy....and that it engages/weakens the front shoulder. I tend to run my DL a touch short to gaurd against that though.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

I never realized how much a long stab helped until I picked up my hunting bow this year after shooting target all year v


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Basically agreed....
> 
> I'm one of the guys that doesn't like a lot on a main rod though....
> 
> ...


Depending on the bow...that may be all the weight you need up front with things balanced right for your shot. Just looking at your setup it's obvious that you spent a good bit of time figuring out what you need. 

A 15" bar may not be needed though...what I have found is that most guys running a 15" bar are usually running them off the front of the bow. Your like me and run them off the back...just a different location. But if you pull out a tape and measure things your basically getting the same feel and leverage as someone running a 15" bar off the front. 

Don't let anyone tell you your setup is too heavy for YOU. They don't shoot the bow. It doesn't weaken the shot or your front shoulder. If anything it makes it stronger....my bow is in the 8.5 lb range. But I wouldn't run a shorter dl either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olinprice (Dec 31, 2012)

Any recomeddations on a evo 7 28 inch draw


----------

